# Another Fire on the Mountain



## jbogg (Dec 24, 2016)

My cousin was working early this morning on his way to Blairsville. Came across this fire on the side of 129 about a mile south of Neel's gap.  He called 911 to report it and they said it had been burning all night. Started as a car fire off of 180 and moved across the mountain. Anybody know anything more about this?


----------



## wildlands (Dec 24, 2016)

Controlled at 15 ac. at around midnight.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 24, 2016)

wildlands said:


> Controlled at 15 ac. at around midnight.



The pic was taken around 6:30AM this morning.  They said they had been watching it overnight, but not too concerned.  My cousin said it fairly low to the ground,  mostly burning off ground cover.  Good for the critters.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 24, 2016)

Be on the chestatee WMA?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 24, 2016)

There are currently 2 separate fires, both caused by cars.  One is on Richard Russell scenic highway and is around 400 acres.  The other is off of highway 129 south of Neil's Gap and is around 100 acres.


----------



## josh chatham (Dec 25, 2016)

I got pretty close to the one on Russell Scenic Friday morning.


----------

